# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Rcuprer la slection d'un combobox pour sqlite3

## MisterPython

Bonsoir,
J'ai utilis sqlite3 pour ma gestion de base de donnes. J'ai voulu la tester en faisant un programme qui enregistre la valeur selectionn d'un combobox, mais a ne marche pas. Pour moi ce serait le combo1.get() qui n'irai pas :



```

```

Mais a marque l'erreur suivante :



```

```

Pourtant j'ai bien cr une table stocks dans ma base de donnes donc ca ne vient pas de la. Je vous remercie d'avance.

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Il serait bien d'apprendre  utiliser sqlite3 sans vouloir immdiatement l'attaquer depuis une interface graphique, car si ces deux sujets sont "compliqus", ils sont indpendants.
Pour ce qui est de sqlite3, en crivant:


```
c.execute("INSERT INTO stocks VALUES (combobox.get())")
```

vous demandez l'insertion de la chane de caractres "combobox.get()" dans l'unique colonne de votre table.
Pour que  fonctionne, il faudrait crire:


```
c.execute("INSERT INTO stocks VALUES (?)", (combobox.get(),))
```

histoire d'appeler la fonction combobox.get() et stocker son retour.

- W

----------


## MisterPython

Bonsoir,
Je vous remercie de m'avoir repondu aussi rapidement. J'ai essayer votre methode mais il y a une erreur qui vient de .get:



```

```

Je ne sais pas ce que cela peut signifier.

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Elle signifie que vous devez prendre le temps d'apprendre  utiliser les widgets Tix et sqlite3.

- W

----------


## VinsS

...et aussi se poser la question: "Pourquoi ai-je cr varcombo ? Pour quel usage ?"

----------

